# Nederlandstalige Gentoo IA-64 gebruikers

## MG

Zijn er naast mijzelf ook andere Nederlandstalige Gentoo IA-64 (oftewel IPF, als in: Itanium Processor Family) gebruikers aanwezig hier?  (Niet alleen eindgebruikers, wellicht ook ontwikkelaars?)  Puur uit interesse.

----------

## MG

Mocht iemand geïnteresseerd zijn in IPF en met Gentoo IA-64 aan de slag willen, dan is dit wellicht interessant: 

HP Integrity rx2600, 2U rackmontage-computersysteem (SMP-capabel, 24 GB RAM capaciteit, enz.)

HP StorageWorks DS2400, FC-AL (glasvezel), 2U rackmontage-schijvenkabinet (met 15.000 toeren/min.-schijven)

Quadrics SC40 QM-400, ~3 gbit netwerkadapters  (ook als supercomputer/cluster-interconnect)

----------

## MG

Alles is destijds trouwens verkocht, maar ik heb nog wel andere spullen (waaronder een HP Integrity rx2620 met dual-core processoren en veel extra's) te koop, o.a. voor Gentoo IA-64.

----------

